# My baby twitches



## pepperdog (Jun 15, 2007)

Has anyone experienced their rabbit to twitch? It is intermittent but noticable. She does not appear to be in any distress. I took her to the Vet - she twitched in the exam room and he was able to check her eyes heart and mouth while she was twitching. Everything checked out ok. He said to watch her and if the symptoms worsened he could put her on an anticonvulsive med but only as last resort. She is not getting worse but she still twitches. The twitching is mostly noticable with her head but her body jerks too and it never lasts very long. She is eating and drinking etc. just fine. Anybody had a similar situation?? Thanks


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 15, 2007)

Can you describe what you mean by "twitching"? Does it look like a seizure or does it look like a dog shaking itself dry (if that description makes any sense)? If it looks more like the latter, then it might just be the precursor to a binky (which is perfectly okay).


----------



## pepperdog (Jun 15, 2007)

The twitch is like a jerking movement. An involuntary movement (jerk) of the head and sometimes her body.


----------



## Michaela (Jun 15, 2007)

Does the bunny jump into the air while twitching? 

Sounds more like a Binky to me but I'm not sure...:?


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, its hard to tell without actually seeing it, but it does sound like an almost-binky. Devon jerks almost like he's trying to flop over and then binkies.

Does your vet deal with a lot of rabbits? If these are binkies, I'm surprised that he/she hasn't realized it.


----------



## pepperdog (Jun 15, 2007)

No. She is usually just sitting resting when she twitches. But just so I am sure - is a binky when they are excited and jump in the air while they run???


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes, they usually jump into the air when they binky. However, mine have been known to binky without jumping in the air. 

What you're describing really doesn't sound like a seizure (or anything else dangerous) to me. Regardless, I'd continue to keep an eye on her.


----------



## pepperdog (Jun 15, 2007)

My vet is very educated in rabbits. I went through a lot of trouble to find him because not many vets deal with rabbits. He also has one of his own. Also when I saw him he asked me if Pepper had eaten any cigarette butts or had been in an ashtray. He said this could cause brain damage in rabbits. I said no. But I did catch her licking the stairway wood. I have it covered now I thought maybe she was licking off the varnish.


----------



## pepperdog (Jun 15, 2007)

thanks for your advice. I will.


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 15, 2007)

Rabbit-savvy vets are a rare find, aren't they? Since she's not jumping in the air, its understandable why he didn't think they were binkies.


----------



## pepperdog (Jun 15, 2007)

When she was twitching in the office I actually had her in my arms cradled like a baby. It was really fortunate that she "twitched on demand" for him so he could see what I was talking about. Yes vets that know about rabbits are rare so when you find one you stick with him or her.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 15, 2007)

Phinn does something similar. Sometimes when I stroke is rump a certain way, the kin kinda twitches. Like how a horse does.

Is that normal?


----------



## Aliena (Jun 15, 2007)

My baby bunny was doing this the other day. It was like her body was having little spasms sort of. She kept on doing it even when I picked her up and they definitely weren't binkies. She has been very sick lately so her twitching could be part of all that. I described it to the vet and she wasn't sure and the rabbit hasn't done it since so I'm hoping it was nothing more to worry about.


----------



## pepperdog (Jun 15, 2007)

What a cute pic! I hope this turns out to be just a little rabbit quirk!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 15, 2007)

Does it look like this?


----------



## Aliena (Jun 15, 2007)

Well what my baby does doesn't look like that, they are definitely not binkies I assure you although I can't speak for the original poster. The thing my baby was doing almost looked like she had the hiccups, you know how when you have the hiccups really bad you can't help but jerk a bit involuntarily? She looked kinda like that, was sitting completely still except for the jerking/twitching.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 15, 2007)

Could it have actually been hiccups??

Sometimes buns get them when they've eaten quickly.


----------



## pepperdog (Jun 15, 2007)

That is a good way to describe it. I guess they could be hiccops but it seems like if I distract her they seem to go away faster. Could be I am making her move around so they are less noticable to me. But she hasn't eaten when this happens. It could be a digestive thing I guess.


----------



## Aliena (Jun 15, 2007)

My girl might have just had the hiccups (I hope so anway).


----------



## bummietime (Jun 16, 2007)

oh my gosh! i just started a post about twitching too!
mine started 2 days ago..not sure what to do 
i uploaded a video...can u check it out and let me know if its the same?


----------



## Aliena (Jun 16, 2007)

It's a bit hard to see on the video because the camera is moving around but when my bunny was twitching it was her whole body doing jerking movements and they were more pronounced than what I can see of your bunny. It's a real mystery and I hope that your bunny returns to normal soon.


----------



## bummietime (Jun 16, 2007)

has your bunnie stopped twitching? i wonder if the hiccup noise is a sign of pain/discomfort  but mine's still hopping around, eating, etc


----------



## dmbsgrl (Jun 16, 2007)

Can't help you much on why the bunny is doing that, but I hope it isn't anything to worry about. Your little one sure is cute though!


----------



## pepperdog (Jun 16, 2007)

No Pepper is still twitching at times it bothers me a lot even though she does not seem to be in any distress. It's almost like watching a person with Parkinsons disease. That kind of movement. I really hope that it just goes away but I have my doughts. I hope your little one is ok too.


----------



## pepperdog (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks ! your bunny is too.


----------



## pepperdog (Jun 17, 2007)

Would love to see the video - how???


----------



## tamsin (Jun 17, 2007)

Do you have E. Cuniculi (ec) in the states? If so I would treat for that as a precaution as it can effect the nervous system which could cause twitches.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jun 17, 2007)

The only rabbits I ever have seen "twitch" are the bucks right after they successfully mounted a doe. Could just be that your rabbit is twitching and there is nothing wrong. 

Sharon


----------



## MollySue (Jan 18, 2012)

My Rabbit does this as well! It has been scaring the heck out of me. She's just sitting there and her hole body twitches/jerks. I can't tell if she's doing it on purpose or if she can't control it. It is definitely *not* a binky. She is healthy otherwise, eats and drinks and plays and all of that, but the twitching is concerning me.


----------



## MollySue (Jan 18, 2012)

My Rabbit does this as well! It has been scaring the heck out of me. She's just sitting there and her hole body twitches/jerks. I can't tell if she's doing it on purpose or if she can't control it. It is definitely *not* a binky. She is healthy otherwise, eats and drinks and plays and all of that, but the twitching is concerning me.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm not sure, but I don't think it's anything to worry about. To me it sounds somewhat the involuntary leg jerk right when you were about to fall asleep.


----------

